# Concerns On 2014 Rogue CVT



## NCDaveD (Apr 10, 2014)

My wife and I have been test driving and test "loading" vehicles to replace my wife's Honda. Our paramount concern is reliability. After weeks of research and test driving more cars than I care to count, it is down to 2 vehicles: the Honda Accord EX and the Nissan Rogue. 

I know, I know, they are different vehicles, but this is HER decision since it is going to be HER car. The only override I have is if I am uncomfortable with the reliability.

Both have their pro's and con's, but my wife REALLY likes the Rogue's styling, features and feels the performance is "good enough". Later this morning we are headed to the dealer for our final "pack out" to make sure all of her stuff fits (she shows cats for a hobby).

My concern is the CVT issues all over the internet, and how Nissan is handling them. It seems Nissan is telling owners to have the dealers handle it, and right now only about 20% of owners seem to be getting appropriate resolutions. Nissan has admitted problems with the CVT as they are working with the manufacturer (JATCO) to get these issues resolved. Unfortunately, JATCO is blaming the customers saying they just don't understand how the CVT's work. This is VERY disturbing.

We have had 2 Honda's spanning 24 years, with the current one at 14 years old and 154000 miles. It is on it's 4th transmission, but all were replaced under warranty even though the last one was past it's warranty date (time and mileage). No other problems at all. 

So now I am faced with the decision; dealing with a company that has stood behind their vehicles for over 20 years, or getting a car that my wife loves and run the possibility of having to deal with a very expensive (and safety related) issue in the future......

It did not help that the first 2014 Rogue we test drove had a problem that kept the vehicle from accelerating properly. The salesman did not ride with us, but when we informed him of the problem, he did not seem too concerned. A big RED FLAG for me..

Has the CVT issue been resolved or is it still in question for the new Rogues?

NCDaveD


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

My understanding is that most of the CVT problems affect 2008-09 models and that their performance has gotten better every year. Our old CrV had its share of transmission issues and went to the junkyard at 9 years of age because of a blown transmission for the second time. You are not the only person to experience first hand problems with Honda transmissions. I am curious though to know if the Accord you are looking has the CVT as well? Also curious to know if you tried another Rogue to establish that the CVT in the one you test drove was in fact defective, or you were simply unfamiliar with how it should feel and operate. It seems more tuned for fuel efficiency than it is for good acceleration. Seems a lot of people really like them, while a lot of performance oriented auto journalist/ reviewers hate them. Given that you are talking about two very different vehicles. I think your wife should go with what she likes best. I think the Rogue would be a fair bit better in the winter. If the Accord you are looking at has the CVT, I would be more inclined to trust that found in the Nissan as they have been using them longer and have more experience with them.


----------



## NCDaveD (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you so much for replying. We did test drive another Rogue shortly after the first test drive (at another dealer), and the difference was night and day. Yesterday we spoke with the salesman that I mentioned earlier(at the first dealer), and he did say the first Rogue we tested did have to be serviced. The third Rogue we tested (last night) had acceptable acceleration and held all of my wife's "stuff", so that was good. 

The Honda Accord EX we are looking at also has the CVT transmission, and if it were available with the regular auto tranny, that would be my choice, just to remove the CVT as a possible issue. In fact the manual would be great, but my wife nixed that idea. 

After last night's test, I could tell she really wants the Rogue, so we may well take the chance and go for it. 

Again, Thank you very much for your reply as I am very interested in hearing other folks thoughts on this.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Good for you guys. Hopefully you report back on your experience here. Noticed the NY Times has their review up today. Check that out for more insights. Good luck.


----------



## NCDaveD (Apr 10, 2014)

A quick update.... today we came home with our 2014 Rogue SV, red with tan interior, technology package, splash guards, bumper protector, cargo net and cover, foglights, and floor mats. Paid a little under $28K including tag, dealer fee, trade in vehicle, etc. Had to wait a month to find this combo w/o moonroof or family package.

We are hoping for good reliability and Consumer Reports latest guide has positive ratings on the Rogue for reliability over the last several years.

Thanks to all that post here and help us newbies. I hope to be able to contribute in the future as upgrades are done or any home service is done.

NCDaveD


----------



## TheCid (Jul 9, 2014)

Congrats on the new ride. My understanding is that the CVT in 2014 Rogue is "new generation" compared to one in previous Rogue. 2014 Murano also has previous generation CVT.
Did you pay $28,000 plus a trade-in?
Was talking with a dealer on Rogue SL w/ prem. vs. Murano SL w/ Prem. He said he could knock $8,000 off the price of the Murano, but not much off the Rogue and couldn't get a Rogue SL anyway.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Its your money go with what you like best. Murano is being heavily discounted because its being replaced with new model.


----------

